
VAXen, my children, just don't belong some places. (1995) - ohjeez
http://www.petting-zoo.net/~deadbeef/archive/100.html
======
DiabloD3
The classic that I read every time it is posted. It is just perfect.
Gloriously perfect.

------
dekhn
One of my all-time favorites. Gnomes of zurich indeed.

